# Calling Out to Old Friends



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It is interesting how people will suddenly just disappear. A lot of names that used to be regulars then faded away. Even Neni hasn't posted much lately.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes indeed, the Swiss Miss has been conspicuous by her absence of late. Again, I hope she is ok and just too busy picking the best line of the day. I dearly miss the breath taking pics she is so well known for.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Oldman said:


> This is a reach out to some once very active members who have not been seen for a while. Given the Covid situation I hope and trust that all of you are well and still shredding:
> 
> Linvillegorge
> Poutanen
> ...


Noticed none of them have been linked, so in the off chance they get a notification,

@linvillegorge 
@poutanen
@sabatoa
@Argo 
@SnowDogWax
@Lamps 
@neni


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah I need some good “pow in the alps” photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn bruh, your ears must've been burning or something. Moved back to NC a year and a half ago and I don't think I've posted since. I hadn't strapped into a snowboard in almost two years. We got about 8" over the last couple of days so I broke out the gear and now I'm out here bagging gnarly first descents of the brushy slopes of the South Mountain foothills of Burke County. 😂


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Still got me a little shrine setup downstairs in the den. Hoping to get back out to CO to ride this March/April. Maybe a PNW trip too if things workout right.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Oldman said:


> This is a reach out to some once very active members who have not been seen for a while. Given the Covid situation I hope and trust that all of you are well and still shredding:
> 
> Linvillegorge
> Poutanen
> ...


I had a few PM's with Poutanen towards the end of him posting here. We were going through some similar stuff, I've not heard anything for a while, but I'm sure he's alright.

I did message neni recently. She's OK, got some stuff going on that's keeping her away from snowboarding. I'm sure she checks in every now and then so will see this thread.


----------



## DigitAlli (12 mo ago)

Holy smokes, I remember Poutanen. I was half worried I'd not had stumbled upon the forum of my younger years but yeah, that name conjurs memories of an old rock board with a core shot and a picture of Animal. Just threw me back into the days I thought I deleted from the old memory block. Cheers, glad to see some of you are still kicking.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had to work full time the past 2 years, kinda sucks.
Miss my old growing dope job, that was fuckin' awesone.
But i just got laid off wooooot wooooot.

So i should be riding a lot more, doin' stupid shit & just generally having a hell of a lot more fun.

I've still been buying shit tonnes of gear, just haven't had the time to sell all the stuff i got to try.

So i should be back on here a whole bunch more.
And holy fuck do i have a tonne of gear to sell.

Who needs what? I got it.


TT


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I've had to work full time the past 2 years, kinda sucks.
> Miss my old growing dope job, that was fuckin' awesone.
> But i just got laid off wooooot wooooot.
> 
> ...


I have way too much stuff but could always use more!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> I have way too much stuff but could always use more!


Whst would you like?
I have it haha

TT


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Whst would you like?
> I have it haha
> 
> TT


Got any asyms kicking around? Also might be looking for women’s boards


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh... hi all!
Nice to hear that one is missed 

I'm fine. But not riding a lot these days.
Too busy getting divorced, moving and renovation of an old farm house. Well, life is life. There will be other seasons 💁‍♀️


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> Noticed none of them have been linked, so in the off chance they get a notification,
> 
> @linvillegorge
> @poutanen
> ...


Btw: @Donutz I didn't get any notification abt the above link. So the others linked my not as well and miss this thread. I know Argo is well.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Neni sorry to hear about the divorce. Life goes on. We do miss your pow in the alps stoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Whst would you like?
> I have it haha
> 
> TT


Something short and fat and poppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> Neni sorry to hear about the divorce. Life goes on. We do miss your pow in the alps stoke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes it's a congrats following a divorce, but whatever it is for you @neni I hope you're doing well and it's good to see you're still around!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> Got any asyms kicking around? Also might be looking for women’s boards


I do but i think they're all old.
I'll check though

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Scalpelman said:


> Something short and fat and poppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How short is short?
Have a GNU Fun Guy 155.
Let me have a gander.


Sudden_Death said:


> Got any asyms kicking around? Also might be looking for women’s boards


Have lots of chic boards.
Roughly what size?

TT


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> How short is short?
> Have a GNU Fun Guy 155.
> Let me have a gander.
> 
> ...


Probably in the 145-150 range. It's for a couple of my students who might be looking to upgrade.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> Got any asyms kicking around? Also might be looking for women’s boards


I was wrong i do have a RIDE HELIX 155.
Might have more I'll keep checking


TT


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

timmy! Got any short fatties (and I do mean snowboards)?


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Sorry for your divorce, @neni. I hope you can get over it soon.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

neni said:


> Oh... hi all!
> Nice to hear that one is missed
> 
> I'm fine. But not riding a lot these days.
> Too busy getting divorced, moving and renovation of an old farm house. Well, life is life. There will be other seasons 💁‍♀️


Good to hear from you @neni. Life sucks like that sometimes but you just have to ride out the lows. You'll be surfing the peaks again in no time and we'll be here to drool at your pics!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Lol, timmy you've been talking about selling shit since before I joined here. Get that stuff listed on snowboard trader or other ish on facebook too! Cmon dood!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@timmytard while ur looking in your pile. If you find a Vinson pull it out for me. Glad to see ur still on the planet.

Btw...to whom it may concern. TT and I have moved boards back and forth across the boarder before the shit show a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I was wrong i do have a RIDE HELIX 155.
> Might have more I'll keep checking
> 
> 
> TT


Interesting. Anything lobster or bataleon in the 148-155 range, men's or women's?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @timmytard while ur looking in your pile. If you find a Vinson pull it out for me. Glad to see ur still on the planet.
> 
> Btw...to whom it may concern. TT and I have moved boards back and forth across the boarder before the shit show a couple of years ago.


I do have a Vinson for you wrath.
And it's in minty shape.
I guess I'm gonna have to mount that sucker up.
I've wridden probably a 100 different Option decks over the years, but I've never tried a Vinson. 
I hate sellin' boards without tryin' em first.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridethecliche said:


> Lol, timmy you've been talking about selling shit since before I joined here. Get that stuff listed on snowboard trader or other ish on facebook too! Cmon dood!


I know, I know, I'm a bit of a loligagger sometimes. 
Haha what can i say, I like to stop & smell the roses.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> Interesting. Anything lobster or bataleon in the 148-155 range, men's or women's?


I have a Bataleon chic board in a 146.
And I'm pretty sure I have a matching Ride Helix in a 146? Or 144? Not sure.

Had to mount up the helix yesterday just to try it.
It does carve nice.
Was hesitant to switch it up with the other board i brought, but the Swift was waxed.

Now i may be searchng for a longer, heavily tapered asymmetrical pow slayer.

Vince what are the chances you're gonna make an asymmetrical Swiftish?
I'll take one haha.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ctoma said:


> timmy! Got any short fatties (and I do mean snowboards)?


I have a Gnu Fun Guy 155
I believe that it is technically a short fatty?
It was Muellers pro model just before Gnu dumped his ass.
It has C3 camber & it's definitely wider than any of his other pro models.
Will eventually be a collector's iten as well, cause they stopped making it mid production.

TT


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I have a Bataleon chic board in a 146.
> And I'm pretty sure I have a matching Ride Helix in a 146? Or 144? Not sure.
> 
> Had to mount up the helix yesterday just to try it.
> ...


Any idea what you'd want for the chica bataleon and which model. I have a twinpig so the helix might be too similar. Might jump on the fun guy if nobody else wants it. Edit, and bataleon or lobster in 154-159?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> I do have a Vinson for you wrath.
> And it's in minty shape.
> I guess I'm gonna have to mount that sucker up.
> I've wridden probably a 100 different Option decks over the years, but I've never tried a Vinson.
> ...


Yea, go ride it...but if you don't keep it, I will definitely take it and we'll have to figure out the logistics. Oh what size?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yea, go ride it...but if you don't keep it, I will definitely take it and we'll have to figure out the logistics. Oh what size?


Oh you get it for sure, if you want.
I just wanna try it.

Haha i used to ride a Bella 57? or 54?
Less than 10 years ago

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yea, go ride it...but if you don't keep it, I will definitely take it and we'll have to figure out the logistics. Oh what size?


Oh yeah its a 58


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Any idea what you'd want for the chica bataleon and which model. I have a twinpig so the helix might be too similar. Might jump on the fun guy if nobody else wants it. Edit, and bataleon or lobster in 154-159?


Sent you a PM on that women's bataleon


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yea, go ride it...but if you don't keep it, I will definitely take it and we'll have to figure out the logistics. Oh what size?


I got too many other boards to try wrath.
So how you wanna do this?
Drive up & I'll meet you like last time?

TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> I got too many other boards to try wrath.
> So how you wanna do this?
> Drive up & I'll meet you like last time?
> 
> TT


Don't think I'm able to cross the boarder. Got friends that live downtown Van and I'll contact them see if they can help out.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Don't think I'm able to cross the boarder. Got friends that live downtown Van and I'll contact them see if they can help out.


Oh Wrath haha what did you get caught doin' haha. Just kidding i know you're a straight shooter lol.

I think you can drive up though?
Theres tonnes of american plates in whistler these days.

But yeah i don't mind if you can get your Canadian buddy's to help out.

TT


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

neni said:


> Oh... hi all!
> Nice to hear that one is missed
> 
> I'm fine. But not riding a lot these days.
> Too busy getting divorced, moving and renovation of an old farm house. Well, life is life. There will be other seasons 💁‍♀️


Only just seen this thread. Sorry to hear about the divorce (unless it's a good thing...). Ironically I've just got back from honeymoon in Austria, where my wife was loving the DC Mora boots that you recommended for her wide feet. So thanks again for that. Hope the renovation goes ok, I've just given up on my 200 year old project & selling it at auction next month. Vanlife beckons for the summer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @timmytard while ur looking in your pile. If you find a Vinson pull it out for me. Glad to see ur still on the planet.
> 
> Btw...to whom it may concern. TT and I have moved boards back and forth across the boarder before the shit show a couple of years ago.


You know wrath hehe, I have a super minty Option Signature 167 as well.
And when I say super minty, I don't even think this thing has been ridden EVER.
$100 freedom tokens and you can have em both.
Or $99 for just the Vinson haha

You need a big Cadillac for those icy days.
Oh wait, you don't get those @ Baker do you
Haha you bastard lol

TT

Baker's still open isn't it?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> You know wrath hehe, I have a super minty Option Signature 167 as well.
> And when I say super minty, I don't even think this thing has been ridden EVER.
> $100 freedom tokens and you can have em both.
> Or $99 for just the Vinson haha
> ...


TT still here, but failing miserably about riding this year. Definitely want the Vinson, but the Sig is way too much for my gezzerly ass, no doubt its a righteous board, (son and daughter had sigs versions years ago). I haven't talked to my Van buds....just now thought, my neighbors going to Whistler this morning and dropping off their dog here for the weekend....probably too late to make arrangements, but will seen when they are heading up next. 
wrath


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> Neni sorry to hear about the divorce. Life goes on. We do miss your pow in the alps stoke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would add my voice to this as someone who has ridden with both. Not very active here or facebook, so sometimes it takes a while to notice things.


----------

